# Taxi to DisneyWorld; which Interval resort?



## Patricia (Mar 11, 2006)

Hi Tuggers:

Although I have been a Tug member since 1999, most of our family
travels have been in Western United States.

  So, this year for Xmas.......
we have decided to vacation at Disney World (yes, even though all
the postings suggest this time of year is toooooo busy)

We plan on staying for 5 days; and visiting ONLY DisneyWorld.
If we didn't rent a car, would it be possible to take a Taxi to
DisneyWorld or DownTown Disney??  Or does anyone know of a 
shuttle?? 

Also, which Interval resorts would you recommend (if we rely on
Taxis)??

How about:  any of the Marriotts, which one would work best?
How about:  Sheraton Vistana, or Sheraton Villages?

Our girls are now 13 and 14; so we don't really need to return to the resorts in the
afternoons for a rest.

Way back in 2000, we were lucky to get a trade to Disney Old Key West;
but I have read lots of postings and advice from Tug/Disney experts like
Dean and CarlD; and I absolutely realize that a Disney resort at Xmas
is absolutely impossible.

Thanks for your help,

Regards,
Patricia


----------



## debraxh (Mar 11, 2006)

I would rent a car, they are not that expensive.


----------



## Big Matt (Mar 11, 2006)

I would recommend Marriot's Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour.


----------



## #1 Cowboys Fan (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm at Sabal Palms, which is about 5-6 miles from Disney.

I think you are better off getting into a nice timeshare first.  Then, figure out if you are too far away---and just rent a car if that happens.

Multiple taxi trips would add up pretty fast unless you stayed on site at Disney.

JMO,
Pat


----------



## sfwilshire (Mar 12, 2006)

Rental cars in Orlando are cheaper than anywhere I've ever seen. It wouldn't take many taxi rides to equal a week's rental. For convenience, I also would rent a car.

Sheila


----------



## littlestar (Mar 12, 2006)

I would rent a car. I have had good luck when renting with Dollar using promo code KISS2. You have to click on "Specials" at the top of the home page. And then where it says Promo put in KISS2. This code came from a free booklet for Kissimmee Saint Cloud (the ones you find free at restaurants, grocery stores, etc.).

I've also had good luck renting through National or Alamo using an Entertainment book coupon. 

I book a car, and then check the website about every month or so up to the time we leave, and usually the rates fall before we leave (but I always have something booked far out just in case they don't fall). I book and rebook. The most I've ever paid for a car in Orlando was $200 (with all taxes and fees) for a mid size for 8 days. 

Also, just check the websites without any coupons. Sometimes the regular internet rate is better than any promo. It just depends. 

Mousesavers is a good site to find out about deals in Orlando. Here's a link:

http://www.mousesavers.com/transportation.html


----------



## Detailor (Mar 12, 2006)

Big Matt said:
			
		

> I would recommend Marriot's Grande Vista and Cypress Harbour.



Patricia-

I concur.  These are my family's favorites (after twelve Orlando trips in the past ten years) of the II resorts in the area - though there are lots of very nice Orlando area resorts.

I also agree with those who have suggested that you reconsider a rental car.  Orlando is a very easy driving area and rental costs are not terribly high.  For the convenience factor you're much better off than relying on taxis or shuttles and you may pay as much or more for that type of transportation than you would for a rental, particularly if you want to go out to some of the many restaurants or you and your daughters want to take in some outlet shopping.

There are a lot of Disney properties in addition to Downtown Disney that aren't theme parks that you and you're daughters would probably like, too.  Consider the BoardWalk area, Disney Wide World of Sports (the All Star Cafe is nice and the trivia game is a lot of fun), if it happens to be hot when you're there (it DOES happen in December) a Disney water park can be fun, the Disney Quest arcade might be fun on a cool or rainy day - at Westside next to DTD.  You'll at least have more opportunity to get to some of these places and expand your Disney World experience if you have a car rather than the point-to-point type of transportation.

Dick Taylor


----------



## BocaBum99 (Mar 12, 2006)

I would also recommend renting a car.  However, if you don't want to rent a car, you can take a shuttle to and from the airport.

And, if you stay at the Sheraton Vistana resort, you can get a taxi for $8 for upto 4 people to Downtown Disney.  From there, you can take use Disney Transportation to all the theme parks and water parks.


----------



## littlestar (Mar 12, 2006)

The transportation by Disney bus from Downtown Disney only goes directly to the Disney resorts. From Downtown Disney you would have to catch a resort bus and then get off at that resort and catch another bus to a theme park. You would be wasting a lot of good park time on riding buses.

Another thing, if you are only staying 5 nights, you could rent DVC points off the dis boards and stay right at Disney. Then you wouldn't need a car and you could use Disney's Magical Express from the airport to get you to the Disney resort (it's free until the end of the year from what I've been told). If you rented Sunday through Thursday, the points are cheapest then. Also, if the parks reach maximum capacity, ONLY Disney resorts guests would be allowed to enter the parks. It happens a lot during Christmas week from what I've been told.

A studio at Old Key West during Christmas week (Sunday through Thursday) would run 15 points a night. So 75 points. Points usually go for $10 a point. So that would run around $750. But if you decided to go this route, do it soon. Christmas weeks are popular with the members.


----------



## gmarine (Mar 12, 2006)

littlestar said:
			
		

> The transportation by Disney bus from Downtown Disney only goes directly to the Disney resorts. From Downtown Disney you would have to catch a resort bus and then get off at that resort and catch another bus to a theme park. You would be wasting a lot of good park time on riding buses.
> 
> Another thing, if you are only staying 5 nights, you could rent DVC points off the dis boards and stay right at Disney. Then you wouldn't need a car and you could use Disney's Magical Express from the airport to get you to the Disney resort (it's free until the end of the year from what I've been told). If you rented Sunday through Thursday, the points are cheapest then. Also, if the parks reach maximum capacity, ONLY Disney resorts guests would be allowed to enter the parks. It happens a lot during Christmas week from what I've been told.
> 
> A studio at Old Key West during Christmas week (Sunday through Thursday) would run 15 points a night. So 75 points. Points usually go for $10 a point. So that would run around $750. But if you decided to go this route, do it soon. Christmas weeks are popular with the members.



Your not going to find Christmas week renting for $10 a point.


----------



## Patricia (Mar 12, 2006)

*Wow, thanks Tuggers for all your help !!!*

 Wow, I want to say Thank You to everyone who took the time to
give us advice on Disney !!!

It appears our family "will go back to the drawing board" and re-consider on
two items:

1.  perhaps we should rent a car, after all
2.  perhaps we should wait until the end of February, when we have another
school break

Sorry, we haven't made a definite decision; but would sincerely like to thank
everyone for all their help.

Tuggers are the best,
Regards,

Patricia


----------



## Detailor (Mar 12, 2006)

Patricia said:
			
		

> perhaps we should wait until the end of February, when we have another school break



Patricia-
There's always ensuing debate when someone brings this up, but why not consider taking your daughters out of school for a week rather than going when the weather can still be 'iffy' in February (though it was really nice when we were down there a couple of weeks ago) and the crowds might be a little more manageable (early March, late November/early December)?  Our preference over the years has been mid to late March, but the crowds are somewhat greater due to college spring breaks.  Airfare can be cheaper, too.

I think that only three of our twelve trips have been during school vacations and then only because of events that our daughters would otherwise had conflicts with.  Teachers have always been very accomodating giving the girls all the assignments from their lesson plans.  The girls always were ahead of their classmates as the class never seemed to get as far in the lesson plans as the teachers expected.  

I'm sure that whichever way you go that you'll have a good time.  Even when its busy in Disney it can be manageable if you have a plan.

Dick Taylor


----------

